

Building a Single-Molecule Transistor from Scratch - bpolania
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/biomedical/devices/building-a-singlemolecule-transistor-from-scratch/?utm_source=techalert&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=073015

======
fernly
Cute & impressive, but about as far from application as any research can get.
Basically using an entire scanning-tunneling microscope (STM) as the source
lead of a single transistor. This does not scale well.

~~~
dogma1138
A similar thing was probably said about the 1st transistor which was the size
of a book or so.

If you can build a basic gate out of molecular transistors without leakage or
capacitance issues you'll make quite a breakthrough even if you need an entire
electron microscope to power it.

